# manly dam herping



## zack13 (Mar 19, 2009)

some pics of me herping in manly dam. pretty much only saw ewd and lots and lots of them.


----------



## zack13 (Mar 19, 2009)

more pics. i think i saw over 20 seperate ewd in an 1 1/2 hours


----------



## CountryTriton (Mar 19, 2009)

Some awesome shots there. I like the fourth and fifth ones.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 19, 2009)

EWD are in no way of danger of being low on numbers as you can almost always garantee seeing one whilst herping near water!! Our house boat is at Bulladelah which is an hour north of newcastle and we see heaps of ewd, lacies and gts everytime we go up there!!
Great pics by the way Zack!!


----------



## zack13 (Mar 19, 2009)

ya lol they are everywhere even right on manly beach. Even though people have been stealing them was int he manly daily it is sad. Also thank you for nice comments it was my first camera and im trying to get used to it.


----------



## CountryTriton (Mar 20, 2009)

Damn I've had my camera for 5yrs and couldn't get shots like that for quids.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the head shots


----------



## zack13 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks for that. and ya i like the head shots too. the one of him coming out from his swim is my favourite picture i have at the moment.


----------



## ninja_vs_python (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey zach, yeah i have lived near Manly dam and the mermaid pool my whole life.
I have seen water dragons water skinks, red throated skinks, three-toed skinks, leaf tail gekkos, coppertail skinks, a scaly foot, diamond pythons, red belly black snakes, swamp snakes, green tree snakes, eastern brown snakes, cunningham skinks, heath monitors, lace monitors, wallabys and echidnas. They're all there it just takes time and heaps of luck to come across them!


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 21, 2009)

Great shots! I love that first one-is it photoshopped or straight from the camera? They're all great though! What camera do you have?


----------



## cockney red (Mar 21, 2009)

ninja_vs_python said:


> Hey zach, yeah i have lived near Manly dam and the mermaid pool my whole life.
> I have seen water dragons water skinks, red throated skinks, three-toed skinks, leaf tail gekkos, coppertail skinks, a scaly foot, diamond pythons, red belly black snakes, swamp snakes, green tree snakes, eastern brown snakes, cunningham skinks, heath monitors, lace monitors, wallabys and echidnas. They're all there it just takes time and heaps of luck to come across them!


Manly Dam was a little paradise, when i used to herp there 20 years ago. Wakehurst golf course also.


----------



## zack13 (Mar 21, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Great shots! I love that first one-is it photoshopped or straight from the camera? They're all great though! What camera do you have?


 
Lol i dont think i could photoshop them if i tried. they are all straight from the camera i got the other day. it is a nikon d60


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 21, 2009)

You're doing a great job, especially considering its a new camera! I can't stop looking at that pic though-can't believe its straight from the camera! Something about it-I just think its fantastic!!


----------



## wizz (Mar 21, 2009)

nice mate....


----------



## zack13 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> You're doing a great job, especially considering its a new camera! I can't stop looking at that pic though-can't believe its straight from the camera! Something about it-I just think its fantastic!!


 

Since you like it so much ill post the other one i have of it. He has a very placid baby ewd just sat there i almost stepped on him.


----------

